# Upgrade T5 or T5HO or Compact Fluorescent?



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I currently have two 36 inch and two 24 inch standard fluorescent fixtures sitting on a glass canopy of my 50g tank (36x18x19).
The bulbs are a mix of Flora Sun 24" 17W, Nutri Grow Plant Lamp 36" 30W, and Spectra Rays Full-Spectrum 24" 20W.
For a total of about 97w
My upgrade paths seem to be:
a) Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-36" (2x21w) This would replace my 24" fixture.
b) Coralife 36" Aqualight (Fresh) 2-96W Lamp Sq Pin (ESU)
c) Nova Extreme HO Light Fixture - 4 x 39W T5HO - 36 in.
My questions are 
1) would option "a" be much of an upgrade? Trading a 24" stand fluorescent for a 36" standard T5? This would be relatively inexpensive.
2) of "b" and "c" what are folks choosing these days for growing plants? Compact fluorescent or T5 and any brand preferences out there?
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I would go with the 4 x 39 watt T5HO lights. That would give you 3.12 watts per gallon. There are quite a few sources of 39 watt T5HO bulbs online from aquarium and hydroponics companies. Compact Flourescents are good but tend to get warmer and come in two pin configurations. I have the Nova Extreme 4x39 T5HO SLR. Its not bad for the money but I did have to swap out the intolerably noisey fan. I bought a quieter fan from a computer website. If you are willing to spend more money, you might want to look at Catalina or Tek lighting especially since your tank is 18 inches wide.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes! Yes! Give me power! Thanks for your thoughts. I don't think I've seen the Catalina or Tek lighting fixtures. I'll have to take a look around. I may have to go with the standard T5 strip for now and put a nice fixture on my birthday wish list, he, he. I think I can fit another fixture on top.



bosmahe1 said:


> I would go with the 4 x 39 watt T5HO lights. That would give you 3.12 watts per gallon. There are quite a few sources of 39 watt T5HO bulbs online from aquarium and hydroponics companies. Compact Flourescents are good but tend to get warmer and come in two pin configurations. I have the Nova Extreme 4x39 T5HO SLR. Its not bad for the money but I did have to swap out the intolerably noisey fan. I bought a quieter fan from a computer website. If you are willing to spend more money, you might want to look at Catalina or Tek lighting especially since your tank is 18 inches wide.


----------

